# Asus EEE900: Energieoptionen nicht änderbar



## Leopardgecko (24. Juli 2008)

*Asus EEE900: Energieoptionen nicht änderbar*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Asusu EEE900 mit Windows XP Home und wollte beim eingeschränkten Benutzerkonto die Energieoptionen ändern.

Ich kann zwar Änderungen an den Einstellungen vornehmen, aber beim Abspeichern erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:

* Der Energierichtlinien-Manager kann keine globale Richtlinie setzen.
Zugriff verweigert!*

Mit dem Admin-Konto klappt das einwandfrei.
Bei XP Home finde ich in der Systemsteuerung keinen Richtlinieneditor.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Denmat (2. August 2008)

*AW: Asus EEE900: Energieoptionen nicht änderbar*

Hallo Ich sitze gerade vor meinem EEE 900 und schreibe dir! 
Das du mit einem eingeschränkten Konto die Energieoptionen nicht verändern kannst ist völlig normal!
Ist es denn von absoluter Notwendigkeit die Option aus dem eingeschränkten Konto zu verändern? Eigentlich reicht es doch wenn du das bei dem Admin Konto machst, das wird ja dann ídr. auch für das gastkonto übernommen! Global eben!

MfG Denmat


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. August 2008)

*AW: Asus EEE900: Energieoptionen nicht änderbar*

Wenn ich die Einstellungen im Administratorkonto ändere, werden diese Änderungen leider nicht auf das eingeschränkte Konto angewendet.
Unbedingt notwendig sind die Änderungen zwar nicht, aber ich würde es schon gerne bei ein Paar Sachen anpassen.
Das Gastkonto habe ich nicht in Verwendung.
Bei meinem Laptop mit XP Pro kann ich auch beim eingeschränkten Konto die Optionen anpassen.


----------

